# Lightroom 3 -Batch Compression?



## myvinyl333 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been using Lightroom 3 to edit my photo's. I need to compress my photo's for use on my website. Does anyone know of a good tutorial to do so as a batch/file compression?

Was not sure if the was the correct forum, but thought I would start here.
Thanks,
jorge


----------



## NiceShot (Aug 9, 2010)

Not exactly sure what your asking here. Will compressing the files after they are ready to go up work? Or do you just need smaller sizes of your images?


----------



## McNugget801 (Aug 9, 2010)

if I am understanding you correctly...

When you export you images there is resizing options on the export screen - just selected the res you are looking for and export away.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Aug 9, 2010)

NiceShot said:


> Not exactly sure what your asking here. Will compressing the files after they are ready to go up work? Or do you just need smaller sizes of your images?



I need smaller files, (compressed) to post on my website> I was wondering if there was a way to do a folder or batch of photographs.  I have been using Photo editor online - Pixlr.com edit image to do size changes. (just found the same in Lightroom3)
jorge


----------



## NiceShot (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes in lightroom 3 you can batch export to any size you want.


----------



## KmH (Aug 9, 2010)

Are they all the same size to begin with?

I use a free application FastStone Resizer 3.0 : FastStone Image Viewer, Screen Capture, Photo Resizer ...


----------



## myvinyl333 (Aug 9, 2010)

KmH said:


> Are they all the same size to begin with?
> 
> I use a free application FastStone Resizer 3.0 : FastStone Image Viewer, Screen Capture, Photo Resizer ...




The sizes differ.... I have heard others use Lightroom Batching...but am still figuring LR3 out.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is a tutorial on how to do a batch resize operation using Lightroom 2...

How to Resize Images in Lightroom 2

I know you have version 3. Learning how Lighroom works on this one operation would be pretty handy. As always when learning, make a duplicate folder of the work images, and then work on the dupes!


----------



## myvinyl333 (Aug 10, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Here is a tutorial on how to do a batch resize operation using Lightroom 2...
> 
> How to Resize Images in Lightroom 2
> 
> I know you have version 3. Learning how Lighroom works on this one operation would be pretty handy. As always when learning, make a duplicate folder of the work images, and then work on the dupes!



Thank-You.... I am giving it a try in Lr 3
jorge


----------

